# Champions League odds 29-30 Sept



## A_Skywalker (Sep 27, 2009)

29 Sep 15:30 Rubin Kazan v Inter Milan  4.50 3.60 1.66  
29 Sep 17:45 Arsenal v Olympiakos  1.25 5.00 10.00   
29 Sep 17:45 AZ v Standard Liege  1.66 3.60 4.50   
29 Sep 17:45 Barcelona v Dynamo Kiev  1.10 8.00 16.00   
29 Sep 17:45 Debrecen v Lyon  7.50 4.00 1.40  
29 Sep 17:45 Fiorentina v Liverpool  3.50 3.25 2.00   
29 Sep 17:45 Rangers v Sevilla  3.20 3.30 2.10   
29 Sep 17:45 Unirea Urziceni v VfB Stuttgart  3.60 3.40 1.90   
30 Sep 15:30 CSKA Moscow v Besiktas  1.66 3.60 4.50   
30 Sep 17:45 AC Milan v FC Zurich  1.16 6.00 14.00  
30 Sep 17:45 Apoel Nicosia v Chelsea  10.00 5.00 1.25   
30 Sep 17:45 Bayern Munich v Juventus  2.10 3.30 3.20   
30 Sep 17:45 Bordeaux v Maccabi Haifa  1.25 5.00 10.00   
30 Sep 17:45 FC Porto v Atletico Madrid  2.00 3.30 3.40   
30 Sep 17:45 Man Utd v Wolfsburg  1.36 4.33 7.50   
30 Sep 17:45 Real Madrid v Marseille  1.22 5.50 10.00


----------



## BgFutbol (Sep 28, 2009)

In group E the most exciting match is Fiorentina vs Liverpool. This is the most unscoring group(only 2 goals for 2 matches). Fiorentina lost to Olympic the first match. A bad news for Fiorentina is that they will miss the best goal scorer Gillardino. He received red card in the match in France. Liverpool is always the favorite in the Champions League, nothing more can be said about this match, they are in great serie. 
*Away win for Liverpool* is my prediction.


----------



## BgFutbol (Sep 28, 2009)

Now for the big odds.
This bet is not recommended to people that like safe bets of course.
*Wigan totaly otplayed Chelsea* in their Barclays Premier League match. Chelsea is not the team they were. The Cyprus team is playing good(for their level), if you are an underdog hunter draw is quite possible. I would even bet on exact score 1-1.


----------



## BettingTiger (Sep 28, 2009)

You can't be serious about your Chelsea bet Bgfutbol. Only insane people would bet on some team from Cyprus against Chelsea. Are you sure the $$$$ didn't hit you in the head  :lol:


----------



## BgFutbol (Sep 28, 2009)

Everyone has its own choice, if you don't like my bets then don't repeat them.


----------



## BettingTiger (Sep 28, 2009)

I don't mean to offend you, it's just a crazy bet but the money are yours.


----------



## BettingTiger (Sep 28, 2009)

Here are some of my bets 

CSKA Moscow v Besiktas x2
Bayern Munich v Juventus 1
FC Porto v Atletico Madrid x2


----------



## A_Skywalker (Sep 29, 2009)

Dynamo Kiev are very underrated, this is one of the best east european teams. It's true they play Barcelona but with good defence everything is possible...


----------



## A_Skywalker (Sep 29, 2009)

Rubin, good start, but  :evil:


----------



## scottshapell (Oct 22, 2009)

guys i am looking forward for some good matches so that i can bet more.... :roll:


----------



## A_Skywalker (Oct 22, 2009)

oh well, there are so many matches in the fall. Champions league, Uefa, England, Italy, Spain .... championships


----------



## scottshapell (Oct 26, 2009)

well thanks brother i do about them and i am gonna bet and i m gonna keep betting to earn handsome bucks..


----------

